# drag up



## Cl906um

has anyone drug up a paying job with a con to work for another? if so, how did it work out? dragging up is alright when there is a ton of work, but what happens when it dries up?


----------



## fargowires

What?


----------



## eejack

cl219um said:


> has anyone drug up a paying job with a con to work for another? if so, how did it work out? dragging up is alright when there is a ton of work, but what happens when it dries up?


Dragging up is rude and I don't do it. I know some contractors around here will put you on their do not start list if you drag up on them once.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

eejack said:


> Dragging up is rude and I don't do it.


What Is dragging up?


----------



## Cl906um

eejack said:


> Dragging up is rude and I don't do it. I know some contractors around here will put you on their do not start list if you drag up on them once.


even to go out on a foreman call? [from a regular jiw call]


----------



## HARRY304E

cl219um said:


> has anyone drug up a paying job with a con to work for another? if so, how did it work out? dragging up is alright when there is a ton of work, but what happens when it dries up?


"Dragging Up" :blink: Can you define that please?


----------



## eejack

Awg-Dawg said:


> What Is dragging up?


Quitting a job by asking for a layoff to go to another job. It is commonly done to go from one job without overtime to a job with overtime.


----------



## eejack

cl219um said:


> even to go out on a foreman call? [from a regular jiw call]


If your hall is giving you a foreman ticket then they are gonna contact the first job and request the layoff...which is not really dragging up.

The subtle difference is whom is requesting the layoff - if it is my idea then it is dragging up, the hall's idea, then it is a clean layoff and they will replace me on the first job.


----------



## RIVETER

cl219um said:


> has anyone drug up a paying job with a con to work for another? if so, how did it work out? dragging up is alright when there is a ton of work, but what happens when it dries up?


"Dragging up" was a common phrase when I was a "pup". It epitomized one's independence and those who used it wanted to make a statement. Those who did it for insufficient reasons usually regretted it. Think twice...or more.


----------



## Chrisibew440

HARRY304E said:


> "Dragging Up" :blink: Can you define that please?


Drag your tools up and cut out to the hall.


----------



## buddhakii

Drag up and go non union. You will be better in the long run. Unions are on the way out anyway.


----------



## Southeast Power

buddhakii said:


> Drag up and go non union. You will be better in the long run. Unions are on the way out anyway.


Ladies and gents, I present to you, the most ignorant statement of the day.


----------



## RIVETER

buddhakii said:


> Drag up and go non union. You will be better in the long run. Unions are on the way out anyway.


In my opinion your sentiment is correct in the respect that Union popularity is waning. Any time that jobs are on the down- low it affects all segments of the work force. However, I have never heard a person tell me that they would not take a job because it is UNION. That speaks bundles.


----------



## Chrisibew440

buddhakii said:


> Drag up and go non union. You will be better in the long run. Unions are on the way out anyway.


Lmao.


----------



## Southeast Power

BTW, I quit a job I had for almost 10 years for .50 in my younger days.


----------



## Chrisibew440

jrannis said:


> BTW, I quit a job I had for almost 10 years for .50 in my younger days.


I would too.


----------



## RIVETER

Chrisibew440 said:


> I would too.[/quote} What more per hour would it take to jump ship?


----------



## Brother Noah

eejack said:


> If your hall is giving you a foreman ticket then they are gonna contact the first job and request the layoff...which is not really dragging up.
> 
> The subtle difference is whom is requesting the layoff - if it is my idea then it is dragging up, the hall's idea, then it is a clean layoff and they will replace me on the first job.


When you referred to the hall calling you out as a foreman, I hope you realize this only happens in a couple of locals around the USA? Most of the rest of the country consider foreman call out to be unethical and or book jumping by those who have waited their turn on the out of work list.


----------



## Chrisibew440

RIVETER said:


> Chrisibew440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would too.[/quote} What more per hour would it take to jump ship?
> 
> 
> 
> What I was saying is that when I was young I would've done the same. Now in my career I'm fine where I'm at and I'm $10 away from full wage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrisibew440

Brother Noah said:


> When you referred to the hall calling you out as a foreman, I hope you realize this only happens in a couple of locals around the USA? Most of the rest of the country consider foreman call out to be unethical and or book jumping by those who have waited their turn on the out of work list.


What's up Noah. Doesn't our local do this? I'm unclear


----------



## 360max

eejack said:


> If your hall is giving you a foreman ticket then they are gonna contact the first job and request the layoff...which is not really dragging up.
> 
> The subtle difference is whom is requesting the layoff - if it is my idea then it is dragging up, the hall's idea, then it is a clean layoff and they will replace me on the first job.


in both cases , IMO, it's dragging up. Your leaving a contractor for another, *paint it any way you want*, your leaving a contractor who may not want you to leave.


----------



## ibuzzard

Dragging up when you turned out used to be a time-honored tradition in some places. Just cause you can.


----------



## sparky970

Brother Noah said:


> When you referred to the hall calling you out as a foreman, I hope you realize this only happens in a couple of locals around the USA? Most of the rest of the country consider foreman call out to be unethical and or book jumping by those who have waited their turn on the out of work list.


I have put in a few foreman calls for guys that have wanted to leave non union and work union for us. Haven't regretted any of them. We have a few more we are targeting as well. No salting, just word of mouth. Maybe its union, maybe they want to to work for us. Either way, we are getting great hands. I don't consider it book jumping. If a contractor can pay someone foreman scale, and they earn it, who cares. Most times, its better than rolling the dice and taking guys from the hall. For us, right now, there are lots of unfilled calls, so you're better off paying a little more for a good guy. Especially if he can run work.


----------



## Brother Noah

sparky970 said:


> I have put in a few foreman calls for guys that have wanted to leave non union and work union for us. Haven't regretted any of them. We have a few more we are targeting as well. No salting, just word of mouth. Maybe its union, maybe they want to to work for us. Either way, we are getting great hands. I don't consider it book jumping. If a contractor can pay someone foreman scale, and they earn it, who cares. Most times, its better than rolling the dice and taking guys from the hall. For us, right now, there are lots of unfilled calls, so you're better off paying a little more for a good guy. Especially if he can run work.





I understand and agree that such a case as you mention is a valid situation to help further our cause. I know in local #3 you must obtain a foreman, general foreman, sub foreman ETC card in order to work that said job in their jurisdiction. Brother Chris our local does not have this type of activity, we do allow the contractor to solicit foreman call out by name off our out of work list.


----------



## eejack

Brother Noah said:


> When you referred to the hall calling you out as a foreman, I hope you realize this only happens in a couple of locals around the USA? Most of the rest of the country consider foreman call out to be unethical and or book jumping by those who have waited their turn on the out of work list.


Every local has a foreman by name procedure - the contractor is allowed to call out a foreman to run a specific job. In our local that is rather restricted, they must go to that job and be the foreman. He must stay foreman for 1000 hours before he can be broken down to journeyman. 



360max said:


> in both cases , IMO, it's dragging up. Your leaving a contractor for another, *paint it any way you want*, your leaving a contractor who may not want you to leave.


That is a valid point. I believe if the hall is sending a replacement for the foreman that changes things but in either case the contractor has to spent the time and effort to outfit and train a person for the site and they lose that.


----------



## Chris1971

cl219um said:


> has anyone drug up a paying job with a con to work for another? if so, how did it work out? dragging up is alright when there is a ton of work, but what happens when it dries up?


It was very common when work was very good for people to drag up and go to a another job with overtime. I think many have regrets doing it once the economy went bad.


----------



## denny3992

buddhakii said:


> Drag up and go non union. You will be better in the long run. Unions are on the way out anyway.


Why even poke ur nose into the union topics thread and start shi+?


----------



## denny3992

I drug up once while in the ibew.
Horrible gf and was to the point i wanted to punch him in the throat!
Job was winding down, bench was clear and power plant was starting!

It was best choice at that time


----------



## 360max

buddhakii said:


> Drag up and *go non union.* *You will be better in the long run.* Unions are on the way out anyway.


...getting rid of the union is a race to the bottom, IMO. Have you ever worked in a 'right to work state', try Florida, and enjoy the 'rate' there


----------



## Cl906um

I drug up to work a foreman call for a company that i have been working for the majority of my career in the ibew. They have treated me well in the past, so I really don't regret it. Tried to keep me working in slow times. The company I drug up is growing in town and I always gave them an honest day. I just hope I made the right choice.


----------



## Hacksaw

In our local if you drag to take a foreman call you have to sit for 2 weeks.


----------



## 360max

Hacksaw said:


> In our local if you drag to take a foreman call you have to sit for 2 weeks.


...that's great, so someone that's been sitting on the book for 6 months watches you maneuver for your choice of jobs, unreal


----------



## mr hands

If the books are over 500, or 400, or whatever it is, You can only take a call by name if you're in the lower half.

I don't like call by name. Then again, I don't like our dispatch system at all. Who cares, it's just a bunch of BS the hall and the contractors do together to keep their thumb on the working man.


----------



## southvalleysparky

I drug on the 19th and am going to start my new job with an extra $5/hr in a much better state Monday. Signed 450+ on Book 2 and got out.


----------



## glen1971

I drug up on one job that was for a smaller "hack-type" company (non-union) and moved on.. Never looked back and I was a 3rd year at the time.. There was about a month or so left and the owner wanted to increase my pay to J/M..


----------

